# [EVDL] Worn clutch spline



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had one that wore off after 2k miles. Replaced with a springy model, will
see how that holds up.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Worn-clutch-spline-tp4319795p4319824.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Bruce,

Yes you need a pilot bearing bushing if the pilot shaft of the transmission 
is only supported by one transmission bearing which will allow the pilot 
shaft wobble around when not supported at both ends.

The splines of a clutch or even of a torque converter on a automatic allow a 
loose fit so it allows the pilot shaft to move back and forth which could be 
between 1/8 to 3/16 of a inch, but the splines of the coupler and pilot 
shaft must be center line, so the splines are not pressing to one side.

If you are only allow the spline to support the pilot shaft, than this 
wobble effect will wear out the spine of the clutch and or pilot shaft.

In some motors like the WarP or GE that I have, the motor shaft is center 
drill to accept a oil bronze bushing that will fit the nose of the pilot 
shaft. Normally a 1-3/8 inch motor shaft will fit the standard engine pilot 
bearing. A 1-1/8 inch motor shaft will fit a standard oil bronze bushing 
that you can get from a bearing shop.

Do not allow the nose of the pilot shaft butt tight into the pilot bearing. 
Leave between 1/8 to 3/16 of a inch clearance. Some times the motor coupler 
may have the pilot bearing in it which requires a thicker adapter plate 
because the transmission is push back more.

The center line dimension of the motor shaft to the center line going 
through the pilot shaft and clear through the transmission to the output 
shaft should not be more than 0.001 inch.

Just bolting up the adapter plate to the motor and the transmission to the 
adapter plate could cause a out of alignment up to 0.003 inch. You will 
note that the bolt holes in the transmission and adapter plate are not a 
press fit, they allow up to 0.003 inch larger than the bolt it self.

To solve this center line fit, there should be two guild pins holes in the 
adapter plate which has press fit guild pins that you can pick up from the 
auto dealer that fits the bell housing of your transmission.

You will also notice that some flywheels have a centering pin hole that 
press fits over the engine crank shaft flange. For those who are using 
flywheels, the motor coupler should has this centering pin in it. I had 
Mike Brown install the centering pin hole that match the sample of a crank 
shaft flange I sent him.

If your motor does not all center hole for a pilot bushing and if your 
coupler may is deep enough to mill in a hole for a press on bronze oil 
bushing. Lets say you have a 1-1/8 inch motor shaft, the coupler is not 
bore all the way through with a 1-1/8 inch hole. It is bore just deep 
enough, so the coupler does not butt against the motor housing.

A pilot shaft bearing hole is then bore deep enough, so the nose of the 
pilot shaft does not touch the motor shaft. This can be all done with a 
spline adapter shaft which some machine shop stock. One end is a round bore 
hole and the other end has splines on it.

I would suggest to install this adapter shaft into a taper lock motor 
coupler that has 6 pull on bolts. A 2 or 3 pull on bolts may throw it off 
by another 0.001 inch.

If you are using a solid set screw coupler, it should be a press fit on to 
the motor shaft. A firm fit could cause it become out of alignment using 
just the set screws on the key. It best to install four rolls of set screw 
90 degrees apart and torque all the same rating using a dial indicator to 
keep the alignment in with 0.001 inch or better.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bruce Pearson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, January 22, 2012 8:10 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Worn clutch spline


> I pulled the electric motor out of my converted Mazda 121 to fit an air
> conditioner. I found that the clutch spline from the clutch disk has
> been badly worn. The clutch spline was welded into a coupling that was
> made to go from the electric motor to the gearbox. It's only done a few
> thousand kilometers.
>
> I suspect that the coupling was out of alignment.
>
> A friend also recommended that there be a pilot bearing at the end of
> the shaft that comes out of the gearbox.
>
> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
>
> Is the pilot bearing necessary?
>
> Thanks,
> Bruce Pearson
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bruce Pearson wrote:
> 
> > I pulled the electric motor out of my converted Mazda 121 to fit an
> > air
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

see below



> Bruce Pearson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I pulled the electric motor out of my converted Mazda 121 to fit an air
> > conditioner. I found that the clutch spline from the clutch disk has
> ...


----------

